# Swollen belly.



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I own a nine week old Chihuahua girl named Elle. I've had her for three weeks and recently I've noticed her belly looks a little large...I might even say swollen. At first, I was feeding her softened puppy food mixed with soft canned food. Then, I gradually weened her off the canned food and have only been feeding her the softened puppy food. For a while she wouldn't eat at all when I layed her food out. She would take one or two bites then be done. I would leave it there for a while and watch to see if she ate anything, but she didn't. I figured it was just her getting used to her new enviroment or something.

Now, she eats fine. But, I've become accustomed to leaving her food dish out so she can eat whenever she gets hungry. Could she be over-eating?

I'm going to start her on a feeding schedule and if it doesn't resolve itself I'm going to take her to the vet. However, if this is a general breed/puppy characteristic, I just thought somebody might be able to let me know.

Thank so much in advance! This has really started to worry me!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Has she gone to the vet since you've had he? I've always thought a swollen belly could mean worms. Now in no way am I an expert. This is just what I thought.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I would say worms too. I would take her to the vet and get a fecal.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats what i was going to suggest it could be too.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Me too!! 
Bad bad wormies!  
You might see them crawling out of her butt or in her poo looks like rice grains at least the 1 type does, there are a few!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I believe, like everybody else, that she might have worms. You should take her to the vet and have him check her out.
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

If she hasn't been checked for worms, then I'd get that done. If she doesn't have worms, then I would maybe stop the free-feeding and give her 3 meals a day, measured according to her age and size. Please give us an update on how Elle is doing.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all so much for your replies and concern! I have her scheduled to see the vet tomorrow ... I'll make sure to let you know what he says. I guess I was so caught up in thinking about her feeding schedule that I completely forgot about worms! Hehe. Well, whatever it is, I'll get it cleared up immediately. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

We'll be waiting for your update!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, I had her checked with the vet a while ago and forgot to update here! Sorry! She doesn't have worms, thank goodness. We figure I just overfed her. That won't be happening anymore, though! I've putten her on a feeding schedule and it's made things much easier for us both. Thank you all for you help and concern. I really appreciate it! :hug:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

So glad to hear that your baby doesn't have worms! Glad that your vet has settled that issue and helped you get your puppy on a feeding schedule that will keep her from becoming a little 'tubby'!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's good news! Icky worms :x


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm so glad it wasn't worms!!!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Gosh, I am so glad she doesn't have worms!


----------

